# Computer not powering up after switching cases.



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

I switched over cases in what i thought would be an easy task but so far has proven not to be. My computer does not turn on and if i hit reset the pc lights up real fast but then turns back off. Also the front led lights up and stays on as long as i have the power cable connected into the pc. Also what are standoff screws for the motherboard and are they necessary? Here are some pictures of my layout and a video of what happends when i press reset.
























Reset Video.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

you DID use standoffs, right? The case should have included some bronze ones. If you didn't, your MB is probably as good as fried.


----------



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed, make sure you've wired up the "PW_SW" and "RESET_SW" correctly, too. The first time I got a new case, I wired them the opposite ways. So my RESET turned it on 

Could be some faulty wiring, or possibly a dodgy connection from the PSU to the mobo. But then again, like magnethead said; If you didn't use standoffs. Your motherboard is probably toast.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea my mobo is most likely fried then cause i didnt use standoffs. If its fried though would that cause the reset to turn itself on and off like that?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think that has to do with mixing up the power, reset switches. a computer will flash on and off if it is fried, happened to me and my ram


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

*Cry* so does that mean just my mobo is fried or is my ram and other pieces also fried? I took out all the pieces and put them in my other pc now and left the mobo there. Anything i can do with it? Well i guess this also has been a good experience since i planned to build a new pc and this teaches me to check directions first.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Id say your mobo is good as well fried, you would have to check on the other peices.


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

if its a new board get it change don warrenty but first put the cables in correctly and check


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Plz check the power the hdd light the reset cable and the sound cable on your MOBO do not mixed up. It u checked it all go for a manual shorting of the Power Pins on your MOBO if you succed then there is a problem of faulty Power Switch.

And if the problem prevails then go for SMPS checkup.

And again if it do not work then i think your North Bridge Chip on ur MOBO might be faulty.


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually looking closely at your photos it looks to me that there may be a cable touching the metal. try to get board out, put a cardboard under it and then connect power, see what happens, if it works then be very neat in putting things back


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

a2amali said:


> Actually looking closely at your photos it looks to me that there may be a cable touching the metal. try to get board out, put a cardboard under it and then connect power, see what happens, if it works then be very neat in putting things back


Thats what I would do. If the board was fried it wouldn't turn on at all. It sounds like there is just a short there somewhere.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Before you write off that mobo consider checking the PSU. You have a lot of stuff connected to it and you may have fried that component. 

Remember whenever removing IDE or any PSU connector, you must unplug the PSU from the outlet. Even if the computer is off there is still power running thru the PSU and to points on your mobo and drives. It's not the unplugging from each point but the reconnecting that fries the PSU.

It may be as simple and inexpensive as a blown PSU.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

If you didn't have standoffs your VGA card would very likely to be unseated i.e. the M/board would be too low. Remove the M/board and check that a Standoff isn't shorting . You only want standoffs located where the M/B holes are.


----------

